
Show HN: The Weekly Digs – A Real Estate Newsletter Made by Scraping Websites - cpow85
https://theweeklydigs.com/2019/10/28/weekly-digs-no-more-secrets/
======
cpow85
I have an interesting side project where I scrape websites / APIs on a weekly
basis. I then take this scraped information and form an aggregate-style
newsletter about a subject I really enjoy (Real Estate and Property
Management). Thought HN might find this interesting, thanks!

